# [USB3-DD] Taille disque incohérente

## spy20

Bonjour,

celà fait un moment que j'ai un disque USB3 et je souhaiterais m'en servir pour Linux.

Tout neuf, pour le moment rien n'a écrit dessus par moi-même.

Toutefois au montage du disque, il ne le reconnait avec une capacité que de 600Mo, or il fait 1To.

Voici ce que j'ai lorsque je le démonte

```
# dmesg | tail

[  692.032622] sd 9:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[  692.032623]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[  692.032625]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[  693.912684] hub 11-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

[  693.912696] hub 11-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0001, 5.0 Gb/s

[  693.912698] usb 11-2: USB disconnect, device number 2

[  693.912700] usb 11-2: unregistering device

[  693.912702] usb 11-2: unregistering interface 11-2:1.0

[  693.918097] usb 11-2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[  694.021877] hub 11-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100
```

Et que je le monte

```
# dmesg | tail

[  719.218168]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[  719.220945] sd 10:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[  719.220947]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[  719.220949]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[  719.221593] sd 10:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[  719.221594]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[  719.221596]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[  719.225742] sd 10:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[  719.225744]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[  719.225746]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information
```

Un lsusb me donne ceci

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 010 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 011 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04b4:6560 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C65640 USB-2.0 "TetraHub"

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:0151 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Storage Device (Multicard Reader)

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 060b:6220 Solid Year 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 011 Device 003: ID 0411:0180 MelCo., Inc
```

. 

Le formater via l'assistant ne fonctionne pas.

Que puis-je faire pour que mon disque USB3 soit reconnu partout avec une taille cohérente ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Cordialement,

Spy20

----------

## spy20

J'ai ceci comme autre information

```
[  716.790618] usb 11-2: udev 3, busnum 11, minor = 1282

[  716.790620] usb 11-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0411, idProduct=0180

[  716.790622] usb 11-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  716.790623] usb 11-2: Product: HD-HXU3

[  716.790624] usb 11-2: Manufacturer: BUFFALO

[  716.790626] usb 11-2: SerialNumber: 000001044C74

[  716.790698] usb 11-2: usb_probe_device

[  716.790701] usb 11-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  716.790968] usb 11-2: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[  716.791122] usb 11-2: adding 11-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  716.791151] usb-storage 11-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[  716.791156] usb-storage 11-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  716.791196] scsi10 : usb-storage 11-2:1.0

[  716.791257] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[  719.012828] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     BUFFALO  HD-HXU3          0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[  719.013275] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

[  719.013502] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] 1331200 512-byte logical blocks: (681 MB/650 MiB)

[  719.013620] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: WARN: Stalled endpoint

[  719.014018] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is on

[  719.014020] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 37 00 80 08

[  719.014022] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  719.014178] scsi: killing requests for dead queue

[  719.016298] sd 10:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[  719.016299]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[  719.016301]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[  719.016384] scsi: killing requests for dead queue

[  719.016508] scsi: killing requests for dead queue

[  719.016620] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: WARN: Stalled endpoint

[  719.017008] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  719.100775]  sdf: sdf1

[  719.101366] sd 10:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[  719.101367]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[  719.101369]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[  719.101804] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: WARN: Stalled endpoint

[  719.102256] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  719.102259] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  719.105215] sd 10:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[  719.105217]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[  719.105219]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

```

Pourtant au niveau du noyau j'ai activé l'USB3, je vais re-checker mon noyau

En USB2 il me fait la même blague   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

J'ai xHCI USB3.0 d'activer dans le biois.

Il me manquerait autre chose ?

----------

## spy20

En fait depuis Windows ça fonctionne après exécution de l'utilitaire de Buffalo.

Suite à l'exécution il demande un mot de passe. Et après validation j'ai un disque de 930Go (il me semble de monter)

Or depuis Linux rien du tout.

Qui aurait des idées à partager ?  :Smile: 

----------

## spy20

J'ai essayé avec Wine, les soft de Windows se lancent mais n'aboutissent pas OK.

J'ai demandé un support à Buffalo, mais me répondent qu'ils ne m'aideront pas mon soucis de compatibility avec Linux.

Avez-vous des idées ?

----------

## oxomichael

Quel est la version du noyau ?

----------

## spy20

Re,

merci de ton intervention

Voici les infos de mon noyau

```
Linux spy20 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 #4 SMP Sat Jul 9 20:28:03 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 870 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

J'envisage de passer à la version 3 mais pas de suite.

J'ai vraiment l'impression que le soucis est lié au mot de passe que demande Buffalo mais impossible de le réinitialiser.

Le disque est découpé en deux partitions.

Les datas et 600Mo d'applications Buffalo.

Cette dernière est protégée en écriture.

----------

## oxomichael

Ok la version semble suffisante

Franchement j’essaierai d’initialiser moi même le disque et supprimant toutes les partitions et en le formatant à partir de Linux

Tu peut toujours faire une sauvegarde du disque avant.

Si tu veut l'utiliser sous Windows et Linux, il va peut être falloir un système de fichier comme NTFS.....

----------

## spy20

Re,

c'était bien mon idée.

J'ai commencé par sauvegarder mes données à part.

Mais comment vois-tu la chose.

Un Fdisk sur le disque ?

Un dd ?

Autre chose de mieux ?

----------

## oxomichael

Je connais pas l'utilité des applications fournies....

Et ce que tu veut faire du disque 

Mais une belle partition d'1To avec fdisk et le formatage qui va bien ça parait pas mal

Enfin bon pour sauvegarder il faut peut être un dd mais ça j'en sais rien...c'est a toi de voir j’achète toujours des disques nu

----------

## spy20

Ok je test dés que je peux et je ferais un retour

Merci à toi

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

+1 pour le formatage. Windows pour le formatage ntfs de préférence ...

----------

## spy20

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> +1 pour le formatage. Windows pour le formatage ntfs de préférence ...

 

Que veux-tu dire :

- lancer le formatage depuis Windows (ça ne marche pas) ?

- formater ne NTFS (je pensais à du FAT32, car je pourrais pas vraiment écrire sur du NTFS) ?

----------

## nonas

L'écriture sur NTFS depuis Linux est fiable depuis quelques temps déjà.

Je ferais tout depuis Linux pour ma part, création des partitions et des systèmes de fichiers.

edit : intéressant de voir que Buffalo se contrefiche de ses clients sous Linux, encore une marque à ne pas recommander...

----------

## spy20

Je comprends pas comment le "second" disque puisse apparâitre uniquement après une bonne saisie de mot de passe

Je ne peux faire de partitionnement ou formatage car le seul disque que je vois est le suivant

```
# fdisk /dev/sdf1

Commande (m pour l'aide): p

Disque /dev/sdf1 : 681 Mo, 681558016 octets

64 têtes, 32 secteurs/piste, 649 cylindres, total 1331168 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

```

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Poussin

Que donne

```

fdisk -l /dev/sdf

```

?

----------

## spy20

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Que donne
> 
> ```
> 
> fdisk -l /dev/sdf
> ...

 

Mon dmesg

```
[87172.213880] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[87172.213887] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[87172.213893] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[87172.317209] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[87172.368412] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 high speed

[87172.368416] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[87172.419181] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

[87172.470384] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 high speed

[87172.470388] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[87172.533249] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: set dev address 3 for port 1

[87172.533253] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: LPM: no device attached

[87172.533623] usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

[87172.533997] usb 2-1: udev 3, busnum 2, minor = 130

[87172.533999] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0411, idProduct=0180

[87172.534000] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[87172.534002] usb 2-1: Product: HD-HXU3

[87172.534003] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: BUFFALO

[87172.534004] usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 000001044C74

[87172.534060] usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

[87172.534062] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[87172.534124] usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[87172.534154] usb-storage 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[87172.534159] usb-storage 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[87172.534201] scsi16 : usb-storage 2-1:1.0

[87172.534273] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[87178.621231] scsi 16:0:0:0: Direct-Access     BUFFALO  HD-HXU3          0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[87178.621338] sd 16:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

[87178.621849] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdf] 1331200 512-byte logical blocks: (681 MB/650 MiB)

[87178.622595] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is on

[87178.622598] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 37 00 80 08

[87178.622600] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

[87178.625967] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.625969]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.625972]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.627341] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

[87178.719580]  sdf: sdf1

[87178.720568] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.720570]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.720572]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.722196] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

[87178.722199] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

[87178.759814] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.759817]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.759820]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.829044] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.829046]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.829048]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.885772] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.885774]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.885776]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.887019] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.887021]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.887023]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.888521] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.888522]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.888524]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.889142] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.889143]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.889145]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.890020] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.890021]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.890023]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.929009] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.929011]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.929013]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.931510] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.931512]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.931514]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.932757] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.932759]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.932761]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.937633] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.937635]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.937637]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.984493] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.984496]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.984498]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.987618] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.987620]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.987622]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.988867] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.988868]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.988870]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87178.993621] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87178.993624]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87178.993626]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87179.030357] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87179.030359]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87179.030361]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87179.033856] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87179.033858]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87179.033860]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87179.035111] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87179.035112]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87179.035114]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87179.153951] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87179.153952]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87179.153955]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87179.154947] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87179.154949]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87179.154951]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87179.155955] sd 16:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

[87179.155957]    : Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] 

[87179.155960]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information

[87181.867864] CPU7: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 630252)

[87181.867867] CPU3: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 630254)

[87181.869925] CPU7: Core temperature/speed normal

[87181.869927] CPU3: Core temperature/speed normal

[87253.297443] CPU2: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 382474)

[87253.297446] CPU6: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 382474)

[87253.298476] CPU2: Core temperature/speed normal

[87253.298477] CPU6: Core temperature/speed normal

[87366.965902] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[87366.965910] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

[87366.965916] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[87366.965918] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 3

[87366.965919] usb 2-1: unregistering device

[87366.965921] usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

[87366.980297] usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[87367.084065] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

```

Et fdisk

```

spy20 / # fdisk -l /dev/sdf1

Disque /dev/sdf1 : 681 Mo, 681558016 octets

64 têtes, 32 secteurs/piste, 649 cylindres, total 1331168 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

spy20 / # fdisk -l /dev/sdf

Disque /dev/sdf : 681 Mo, 681574400 octets

64 têtes, 32 secteurs/piste, 650 cylindres, total 1331200 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0xd484d064

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sdf1              32     1331199      665584    b  W95 FAT32

```

Contenu des sd*

```
spy20 / # fdisk /dev/sd

sda   sda2  sda4  sdb1  sdb3  sdc   sdc2  sdc4  sdd1  sde   sdf1  

sda1  sda3  sdb   sdb2  sdb4  sdc1  sdc3  sdd   sdd2  sdf   

spy20 / # fdisk /dev/sde 

fdisk: impossible d'ouvrir /dev/sde: Aucun medium trouvé

```

sd[a-d][1-4] étant mes RAIDS

----------

## Poussin

Ca c'est louche. 

Le "controleur" Buffalomachin cacherait certaines chose à ce point là? Je pense que ce n'est pas gagné...

----------

## spy20

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Ca c'est louche. 
> 
> Le "controleur" Buffalomachin cacherait certaines chose à ce point là? Je pense que ce n'est pas gagné...

 

J'en ai l'impression et ça me désole à un point.

Je n'arrive pas à supprimmer ce blocage depuis Windows.

Wine n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner les soft Buffalo jusqu'à leur terme.

Le support officiel ne me donne pas de réponse?

Je ne comprends pas comme by-passer ce problème.

Je suis ouvert à toutes les propositions.

(Je n'ai pas trouvé comme ouvrir le disque)

----------

## spy20

J'ai réinitialisé le mot de passe depuis Windows.

Mais je suis toujours bloqué depuis Linux   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je fais pas le fier d'avoir acheté ce disque   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## oxomichael

Quel est le modèle de ton disque dur ?

Dans quelques documentations, il y a marqué cela

 * Secure Lock Mobile for Windows® PC encrypts your data preventing unauthorised access

Est ce qu'il n'y aurait pas un logiciel (sous windows) qui permettrait de supprimer complétement l'encryption et ne pas l'utiliser

----------

## spy20

 *oxomichael wrote:*   

> Quel est le modèle de ton disque dur ?
> 
> Dans quelques documentations, il y a marqué cela
> 
>  * Secure Lock Mobile for Windows® PC encrypts your data preventing unauthorised access
> ...

 

Voici mon type de DD en version 1To

http://www.buffalo-technology.com/products/external-drives/drivestation/hd-hxu3-drivestation-usb-30/

Concernant le soft oui j'ai essayé depuis Windows, mais je n'ai pas constaté de différence après sur Linux.

Dans le disque qui est monté, il y a un dossier Windows\TOOLS dans lequel il y a justement des utilitaire pour le cryptage et la sécurisation des datas.

----------

## nonas

As-tu essayé avec d'autres outils de partitionnement ? parted ou TestDisk par exemple.

----------

## spy20

non mais je pense que se sera pareil car j'ai rien de mieux depuis Windows

----------

## spy20

Ahhh ça m'agace comme soucis.

J'ai essayé avec Parted, et je ne vois rien de mieux.

Depuis Windows si j'indique au soft de ne pas prendre le mot de passe ou une authentification direct, cela marche bien depuis Windows.

Mais uniquement depuis Windows.

Sur Linux j'ai toujours que mon premier disque de monté rrrr

J'ai fais une recherche sur Windows concernant les fichiers les plus récente et je ne trouve rien qui peut avoir un rapport avec BUFFALO

----------

## Poussin

Dans le gestionnaire de disque winwin, tu vois plusieurs partoches? De quelles tailles?

----------

## spy20

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Dans le gestionnaire de disque winwin, tu vois plusieurs partoches? De quelles tailles?

 

Actuellement 2 en FAT32

Celle de 630Mo, là où se trouve les données de BUFFALO

Partition impossible à formater

Et l'autre de 930Go vide.

Et c'est celle-là que je désespère tant de voir sous Linux

----------

## oxomichael

Comme je le soupçonne, le contrôleur peut être verrouillé avec un mot de passe et faire de l'encryption sur le système de fichier

Si tu ne peut pas désactiver complétement ces fonctionnalités alors je pense que c'est foutu 

Il faut pouvoir utiliser le disque sans les fonctions complémentaires, turbousb en off

----------

## spy20

 *oxomichael wrote:*   

> Comme je le soupçonne, le contrôleur peut être verrouillé avec un mot de passe et faire de l'encryption sur le système de fichier
> 
> Si tu ne peut pas désactiver complétement ces fonctionnalités alors je pense que c'est foutu 
> 
> Il faut pouvoir utiliser le disque sans les fonctions complémentaires, turbousb en off

 

Oui et ça m'attriste à un point fou.

Connerie de Windows :-p

Si il y a d'autres idées je fortement preneur  :Smile: 

----------

